# My 7 month old lab.



## lonedrake (Nov 28, 2016)

Have to brag on this guy a little bit.  This is Luke and he's a 7 month old chocolate lab. We are working on basic obedience right now with some fun retrieves thrown in the mix.  He is a great dog.  I highly recommend labs for family pets.


----------



## wvdawg (Nov 28, 2016)

Pretty pup.  He should give you many years of enjoyment!


----------



## cr00241 (Nov 28, 2016)

Very nice looking dog! Wish mine was still that age. She is almost 9 now. The desire to hunt in them is unreal.


----------

